# Hackberry wood



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

I just cut down a hackberry tree and the wood is very white and seemed pretty hard based on how my chain saw handled it. I have a couple more to cut down this summer. Would any body have any interest in some of it for wood work projects or turning? Not looking to sell it just thought some of yall may want something different maybe... i Google some pictures of projects from this wood and looks like a nice grain. Let me know.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes! I need wood for turning classes.

where are you located?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Whoever gets it, be sure to set some up to spalt. Really pretty if you can catch it. Happens quick and will go from beautiful to mush


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i live in richmond off of 359 west of pecan grove. i work off I-10 and hwy 6 area. i have some chunks i cut out yesterday trying to get the stump to below ground level that may be usefull for small stuff ill pick up and save for you. ill have most of a tree in a few more months when i cut down another.

would love to see some pics of what you can make out of this stuff.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

*Hackberry bowl*

Here is a Hack berry bowl I did earlier this year. The bowl is about 14" across. I turned it while the wood was wet and the wood was very white, but as it dried the dark grain lines came out.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

wow. that is interesting. makes good detail


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

That bowl looks great


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hackberry that Bobby gave me a few years back. Good turning but as stated, it goes bad quick.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd like to know how many tons I have burned.Had no idea how pretty it is.


----------

